# Windows 7 + GPU-Z size issue



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2009)

It should be noted that w1zzard is aware of this issue, what we want is more people with the same problem to come forward and report any information they can.

Problem: GPU-Z is too big.







Thats my GPU-Z on the right, sitting on top of a browser window (the GPU-Z page) showing the size difference.


How to reproduce it:

1. Must be running windows 7
2. Must be on a high resolution display (1080p and above?)
3. windows must DEFAULT you to the following setting of 125%






The exact problem is that when you are defaulted to 125%, everything is made larger.
When you drop to 100%, GPU-Z doesnt drop with it.


This same problem used to occur on CPU-Z as well, screenshot for proof






We just anyone else with this issue to step forward, w1zzards not going to bother fixing it if its just me.


notes: 

if you default to 100%, you can change up and down problem free
we beleive the default is chosen when you install windows, but we arent sure.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2009)

bump - no one?

we gotta have a few 1080p windows 7 users floating around here...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mussels doesn't like it to big.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 9, 2009)

1680 :\


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2009)

i confirmed its related to when you install 7, i shut down my PC and connected a low res screen and rebooted, and it stayed at 125% default - even on a 1024x768 screen.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 9, 2009)

My laptop screen with a resolution of 1280 x 800 has Smaller 100% as the default.
Course, I have to log off and back on for settings to take affect. But if needed, I could go 
check my desktop right quick and see what it does.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> My laptop screen with a resolution of 1280 x 800 has Smaller 100% as the default.
> Course, I have to log off and back on for settings to take affect. But if needed, I could go
> check my desktop right quick and see what it does.



if your default is at 100%, it cannot cause this problem.

the default MUST be at 125% (or 150%) in order for this problem to appear.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if your default is at 100%, it cannot cause this problem.
> 
> the default MUST be at 125% (or 150%) in order for this problem to appear.



Alright. Then my laptop and desktop are fine. The Default is 100%.
Sorry I can't be of help mate


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2009)

its a pain to find other people with the issue, since it all depends on the resolution detected when you install windows (or perhaps create the user account?)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2009)

I installed woth a 1920x1200 monitor, and my default is 100%.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I installed woth a 1920x1200 monitor, and my default is 100%.



weird? its happened to me every time i install on a 1080P screen.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree on the fact it is chosen when you install Windows.
My laptop (1280 x 800) and desktop (1920 x 1200) both show 100% as default.
Anyone willing to reinstall and see if this is the case?


----------



## Binge (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a 1080P monitor and W7 Ultimate retail and no issue.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> I have a 1080P monitor and W7 Ultimate retail and no issue.



when i installed windows it was via HDMI on a video card with built in drivers (so it was at 1080p when windows started)

did your video card come with generic/default drivers in 7, and can you recall if you had to manually raise the resolution post install?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> when i installed windows it was via HDMI on a video card with built in drivers (so it was at 1080p when windows started)
> 
> did your video card come with generic/default drivers in 7, and can you recall if you had to manually raise the resolution post install?



Mine was all auto, and defaulted to 1920x1200, and was connected via HDMI.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2009)

it must be 1920x1080 specifically, it seems it doesnt occur on 1200P screens from what you've all said.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 11, 2009)

umm im running 1920x1200 my default 100%


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> umm im running 1920x1200 my default 100%



see the post above yours


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 11, 2009)

1920 x 1080 and the default is 100%.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 11, 2009)

Xbitlabs' screenshots using GPU-Z in their 4890 roundup are of that size as well:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd4890-roundup_3.html

That's the first card, the next two pages show two more screenshots of it (for the next two cards).


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Xbitlabs' screenshots using GPU-Z in their 4890 roundup are of that size as well:
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd4890-roundup_3.html
> 
> That's the first card, the next two pages show two more screenshots of it (for the next two cards).



see? i'm not crazy!

thanks for finding that.


----------

